
A Meeting with the Safari Media / WebRTC Team - cpncrunch
http://webrtcbydralex.com/index.php/2016/05/04/a-meeting-with-the-safari-media-webrtc-team/
======
cpncrunch
This is from a month ago, but I just came across it now. From the sound of it,
getUserMedia in Safari could be here soon but PeerConnection might take a
while.

